# Est. Production Date?



## SaritaKC (Jun 30, 2003)

Hi Everyone!
I'm a new forum poster here even though I've been lurking for over a year but since I finally ordered my bimmer I decided to officially join.

I'm curious if anyone knows whether the estimated production date listed on the Owners Circle has any real meaning. Mine shows a date of 6/27/03 but since there was a strike that just ended I find it hard to believe they would have put that date. Is there any better information on the actual production? How long does it normally take to produce one BMW 330?

Obviously, like everyone else, I'm very anxious to get my new baby.

Thanks in advance,
Sarita


----------



## Tanning machine (Feb 21, 2002)

It only takes about a week for teh actual production. That is, for the body to move through all the steps. 

production has been resumed. you might check again to see whether there's an update.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (May 17, 2003)

call the 800 # as it is about 3-4 days more current.
As for the Estimated production date, I had an 06/06 then 07/11 now 07/18 so until i see the scheduled for Production on the website I am just crossing my fingers hoping it does not slip any further.


----------



## Tanning machine (Feb 21, 2002)

Cowboy Bebop said:


> *call the 800 # as it is about 3-4 days more current.
> As for the Estimated production date, I had an 06/06 then 07/11 now 07/18 so until i see the scheduled for Production on the website I am just crossing my fingers hoping it does not slip any further. *


BTW, when it gives a date as production, is that the estimated _end_ of production? In other words, if it says 7/11 (a Friday), does that mean it will be produced during the week of 7/7 to 7/11?


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Tanning machine said:


> *BTW, when it gives a date as production, is that the estimated end of production? In other words, if it says 7/11 (a Friday), does that mean it will be produced during the week of 7/7 to 7/11? *


Yes. Production dates are given as the Friday of the week that the car is expected to be completed and ready for shipment.


----------



## SaritaKC (Jun 30, 2003)

Where do I find the 800 number that I can call to get more current info?

Thanks


----------

